# Carriage Ridge check-in ?



## riu girl (Jul 27, 2011)

I have just confirmed a week at Carriage Ridge for late summer and was wondering if we check-in at Carriage Hills or Carriage Ridge?  I have stayed at Carriage Hills 4 times and while there have toured Carriage Ridge.  I don't remember there being a check-in desk at Carriage Ridge.

Any info. would be really appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Dori (Jul 27, 2011)

We were at Carriage Hills last week and check-in for both resorts is at Carriage Hills. Enjoy your stay! 

Dori


----------

